# Unitymedia WiFi-Spot PS4



## Coldi2016 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute.

Wir ziehen in 2 Monaten um und mein DSL Vertrag lief aus. In unserem Mehrfamilien Haus ist ein Unitymedia Wifispot. Habe auch einen Account und kann auf den Hotspot zugreifen. Bei der PS4 kann man keinen Benutzernamen eingeben, den ich aber für den Wifispot benötige. Habe meinen Laptop als virtuellen Router eingestellt. PS4 findet jetzt den Wifispot. Nur wenn ich einen Netzwerktest bei der PS4 mach, sagt er das kein DNS Server festgelegt wurde. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Malkolm (14. Oktober 2018)

Du kannst der PS4 einen festen DNS zuweisen in den Netzwerkeinstellungen. 1.1.1.1 , 8.8.8.8 oder 9.9.9.9 zum Beispiel.


----------



## Coldi2016 (15. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Er schreibt dass er keine Verbindung herstellen kann. Ich habe folgendes eingetragen:

IP Adresse - Die Adresse die bei meiner neuen LAN Verbindung unter Internetprotokoll TCP IP V4 steht. 192.168......

Subnetmask - 255.255.255.0

Standard Gateway - Meine IP Adresse die ich von der Seite: wie ist meine ip angezeigt bekommen habe.

Primär DNS - 8.8.8.8
Secundär DNS - 8.8.4.4

Benutze das Programm Hosted Network Starter um einen virtuellen Router zu erzeugen


----------



## Malkolm (15. Oktober 2018)

Dein standard gateway ist die 192.168.x.1
wieIstMeineIp zeigt dir deine WAN Ip, die ist hier uninteressant.


----------



## Coldi2016 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ok und was muss ganz oben bei IP Adresse hin? Die gleiche wie bei Standard Gateway? Oder wie finde ich die heraus die da rein muss?


----------



## Malkolm (15. Oktober 2018)

Als Client IP trägst du eine freie IP im korrekten Subnetz ein, also z.b. 192.168.x.75


----------

